

Dynamic Programming Solution for Facebook Hacker Cup Problem AAAAAA in B-Prolog - callmekit
http://sdymchenko.com/blog/2014/12/09/aaaaaa-bprolog/

======
rdtsc
Very cool. Wonder how it would compare in speed with
[https://mercurylang.org](https://mercurylang.org)?

It does support tabled evaluation as well it:

[http://www.mercurylang.org/information/doc-
latest/mercury_re...](http://www.mercurylang.org/information/doc-
latest/mercury_ref/Tabled-evaluation.html)

